# math.random wertebereich 16-21



## Rouven50 (1. Feb 2011)

hey steh gerade total aufm schlauch..komm einfach nicht drauf wie ich den wertebereich zwischen 16 und 21 berechne


```
double zufallszahl = (Math.random() * (21-16));
			int ganz = (int) zufallszahl;
```
das geht leider nicht...da spuckt er mir nur die zufallswerte von 0-4 raus... kann mir eben einer weiterhelfen bei der simplen sache^^

wäre top


----------



## Final_Striker (1. Feb 2011)

Eine Zahl zwischen 0 und 4 generieren und 16 dazu addieren.


----------



## U2nt (1. Feb 2011)

zufallszahl+=16;


----------



## Rouven50 (1. Feb 2011)

aah okay top danke auch logisch^^aber nicht drauf gekommen^^


----------

